# Call in Late to Work...Hysterical!



## LadyFlynt (Mar 31, 2005)

You all have to listen to this dude.

It's a cell call to a Jack in the Box manager (got the voicemail) to say the employee is gonna be late. Then a wreck happens in front of said employee and employee proceeds with a play by play of events!!! They say that this message was passed around the JITB company so much that it shut down their voicemail system...

http://home.swbell.net/kf5tv/voicemail.mp3


----------



## Authorised (Mar 31, 2005)

Now THAT is funny!!


----------



## turmeric (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds like my boss...


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 26, 2005)

I have NEVER had so much fun playing and replaying any single audio! By far one of the funniest things I have ever heard. Thank you many times over for providing that


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks Colleen, I needed a good laugh and I was rollin on the floor with that one!


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 27, 2005)

hehe...

The guys laugh is great.


----------

